# ‘Fast & Furious’ rifle capable of taking down helicopter found in 'El Chapo' cache



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*'Fast & Furious' rifle capable of taking down helicopter found in 'El Chapo' cache*

Like herpes, the gift that keeps on giving for Obama and gang.



> A .50-caliber rifle found at Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman's hideout in Mexico was funneled through the gun-smuggling investigation known as Fast and Furious, sources confirmed Tuesday to Fox News.





> When agents from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives checked serial numbers of the eight weapons found in his possession, they found one of the two .50-caliber weapons traced back to the ATF program, sources said.


?Fast & Furious? rifle capable of taking down helicopter found in 'El Chapo' cache | Fox News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

From the article: "A .50-caliber is a massive rifle that can stop a car or, as it was intended, take down a helicopter."

Where did they come up with this one. Who uses a bolt action rifle to fire at helicopters, regardless of caliber?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> From the article: "A .50-caliber is a massive rifle that can stop a car or, as it was intended, take down a helicopter."
> 
> Where did they come up with this one. Who uses a bolt action rifle to fire at helicopters, regardless of caliber?


Yeah I got that nonsense as well.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

*'Fast & Furious' rifle capable of taking down helicopter found in 'El Chapo' ...*

50 BMG is very capable of shooting down a helicopter and more then capable of stopping auto mobiles along with armor cars and depending on what rifle they are not all bolt action most likely semi auto , mag fed


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Fast and furious... What a joke... So our government gave the cartel lord a 50 cal, then lost track of the thing. There's the shocking part for me. Wonder why there was no mention of the RPG right next to it in the pic?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Surprised? I think not! It was kind of expected...that's the way Chicago politicians roll.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I happen to notice a RPG in the picture , and now we have people sneaking themselves drugs and some firearms I wonder if any those rockets made it way over the border into the hands of a Islamic extremist ? 
I want to say muslim terrorist but the PC police might come to my home and lock me away into a PC concentration camp


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

gambit said:


> I happen to notice a RPG in the picture , and now we have people sneaking themselves drugs and some firearms I wonder if any those rockets made it way over the border into the hands of a Islamic extremist ?
> I want to say muslim terrorist but the PC police might come to my home and lock me away into a PC concentration camp


No Gambit ,, they will send you to the "PC Dog Pound" lmao ,,,,, The government is a ******* joke ,,,,,, the ATF loses a .50 cal. and that's "Gun Control ".


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Fox News just reported that a Mexican military helicopter was shot down by a 50 cal. Did not specify when.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

jerry49 said:


> 50 BMG is very capable of shooting down a helicopter and more then capable of stopping auto mobiles along with armor cars and depending on what rifle they are not all bolt action most likely semi auto , mag fed


Yes capable, but not likely. Unless said helicopter is hovering or coming in/lifting off from landing, they are very hard to hit with a rifle or even an M2.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Yes capable, but not likely. Unless said helicopter is hovering or coming in/lifting off from landing, they are very hard to hit with a rifle or even an M2.


Agreed. The captured rifle shown in the photograph was not flexibly mounted, it had a bipod. It is obviously a sniper rifle.

My comment on the article was that they stated that the ".50 caliber rifle" was "intended" to take down a helicopter. That is nonsense. What they should have said was the .50 caliber "cartridge" was intended to take down a helicopter, when fired from a machine gun for example.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I KNOW RIGHT! Good old Fox News. Never let the truth get in the way of a good story, right?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 50 caliber round will take one down. It won't blow it up like in the movies but it will disable it if hit in the right area.
That 50 is a lot newer than mine. Lighter and a bit more high tech. 
I wish Holder would give me one of those.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

*'Fast & Furious' rifle capable of taking down helicopter found in 'El Chapo' ...*



RedLion said:


> Yes capable, but not likely. Unless said helicopter is hovering or coming in/lifting off from landing, they are very hard to hit with a rifle or even an M2.


I agree u have to hit the helicopter before it will come down but the 50 bmg was originally designed as an anti-aircraft bullet and a lot more effective then a RPG .

John Browning had the idea for this round during World War I in response to a need for an anti-aircraft weapon,[citation needed] based on a scaled-up .30-06 Springfield design,[citation needed] used in a machine gun based on a scaled-up M1919/M1917 design that Browning had initially developed around 1900 (but which was not adopted by the U.S. military until 1917, hence the model designation). Armor-piercing incendiary tracer (APIT) rounds were especially EFFECTIVE against AIRCRAFT , and the AP rounds and API rounds were excellent for destroying concrete bunkers, structures, and lighter AFVs. The API and APIT rounds left a flash, report, and smoke on contact, useful in detecting strikes on enemy targets.[6]


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A federal judge has just rejected Sotero/Holder claims of executive privilege . They and the rest involved should be in the crowbar hotel.

Judge rejects Obama's executive privilege claim over Fast and Furious records - POLITICO


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> From the article: "A .50-caliber is a massive rifle that can stop a car or, as it was intended, take down a helicopter."
> 
> Where did they come up with this one. Who uses a bolt action rifle to fire at helicopters, regardless of caliber?


Don't you watch movies?! Mark Wahlberg shot a helo down with a 50 cal in Shooter.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Rambo shot one down with a rock in first blood


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A federal judge has just rejected Sotero/Holder claims of executive privilege . They and the rest involved should be in the crowbar hotel.
> 
> Judge rejects Obama's executive privilege claim over Fast and Furious records - POLITICO


 Agreed but one major problem. No madder what a Judges says. Ag has to bring charges. Not going to happen. And no one can force her to.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Not to mention being in a helicopter and having someone shoot at you with a 50 would be pretty unnerving esp if its an LEO chopper and espsecially if the shooter was halfway competent. there is no such thing as flesh wound from a 50, not to mention taking out one of the critical comonents that keeps a chopper in the air ( someone submit this to mythbusters) maybe they will do anepisode on it


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Agreed but one major problem. No madder what a Judges says. Ag has to bring charges. Not going to happen. And no one can force her to.


Yes, this new crook Sotero appointed picked up where Holder left off.

It may be better that they are charged in 2017 so they cannot be pardoned for their crimes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Not to mention being in a helicopter and having someone shoot at you with a 50 would be pretty unnerving esp if its an LEO chopper and espsecially if the shooter was halfway competent. there is no such thing as flesh wound from a 50, not to mention taking out one of the critical comonents that keeps a chopper in the air ( someone submit this to mythbusters) maybe they will do anepisode on it


 I have seen first hand what a 5 1/2 inch round will do. Had the honor of being a 50 gunner for awhile. Dam being young and getting paid to fire an M2. 50 round will go right through both side of the helo in most cases.


----------

